# Cerax 320 vs Imanishi 220 pink brick



## HazeK0p (Dec 27, 2017)

Just wanted to know if anyone had experience with either one of these or both, and could tell me on pros and cons. Whether they are thirsty, how quickly they dish, how they load, etc.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I think Millions uses the 320, he'll likely chime in.

I never used the pink brick but I know it comes in 3 flavors - soft (from JKI), medium I believe is the Iminishi and hard from Watanabe. Soft cuts faster and hard, of course, dishes less. All three are very popular for removing metal fast, though I understand the deep scratches it leaves calls for a 400 or really good medium stone to jump to. JKI also offers a 230 that though a little slower doesn't leave the deep scratches.

If you want a cheap stone that works well and easily jumps to any 1K in your progression the King 300K is decent. It would also go well with the pink brick.

If you really want to remove metal fast there is the Atoma 140. You don't want to get too close to the edge with it of course.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I have this suehiro stone http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store...fo&cPath=335_395_404_587_591&products_id=1982

I use it for thinning and repair, taking off a lot of metal wihout leaving deep scratches. I dont have to flatten often so i would say it dishes slow.

I dont think it is part of the cerax line but it could be a regional naming thing. Like the shapton pro and shapton kuromaku stones are the same thing named differently for certain countries.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

I guess the #320 shown here is different, no indication of being dual-density.
http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2061


----------

